# Houthis Strike Saudi Oil Facilities



## Humphrey Bogart (14 Sep 2019)

> Saudi Arabia's oil production has been severely disrupted by drone attacks on two major oil facilities run by state-owned company Aramco, reports say.
> 
> Sources quoted by Reuters and WSJ said the strikes had reduced production by five million barrels a day - nearly half the kingdom's output.
> 
> The fires are now under control at both facilities, Saudi state media say.



More at link:

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-49703143#


----------



## MarkOttawa (14 Sep 2019)

Video and photos:



> Iran-backed militants admit drone swarm strike on world's largest oil processing plant in Saudi and at second nearby facility sparking huge fires as tensions reach boiling point following tanker attacks
> 
> Drone attacks sparked fires at Aramco oil facilities in eastern Saudi Arabia today
> Attacks took place at 4:00am at world's largest oil processing plant Abqaiq
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Cloud Cover (14 Sep 2019)

I would be surprised if this goes unanswered with a reply directed at the underlying source.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (14 Sep 2019)

Cloud Cover said:
			
		

> I would be surprised if this goes unanswered with a reply directed at the underlying source.



Heard on SiriusXM that President Trump has already offered help to Saudi Arabia  to better protect it from these kinds of attack.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (14 Sep 2019)

Expect a bunch of unexplained industrial accidents at Iranian Oil facilities over the next few weeks....


----------



## tomahawk6 (14 Sep 2019)

Not real bright of the mullah's. SA can aquire drones to hit Iranian oil facilities.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (14 Sep 2019)

Alright, who changed the title?

It wasn't a strike by Iran and saying it was is misinformation. 

The Houthis are supported by Iran and have claimed responsibility for the attack.  It's not beyond their sophistication either.


----------



## Cloud Cover (14 Sep 2019)

https://www.wsj.com/articles/suspicions-rise-that-saudi-oil-attack-came-from-outside-yemen-11568498542?mod=article_inline


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Sep 2019)

Iran supports the Houthi's. Look for Saudi Arabia to hit Iran.

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/pompeo-condemns-iran-saudi-oil


----------



## Journeyman (15 Sep 2019)

This disruption of the global oil supply could prove very beneficial to Canada.... oh wait, oil pipeline construction keeps getting quashed.


----------



## Good2Golf (15 Sep 2019)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> This disruption of the global oil supply could prove very beneficial to Canada.... oh wait, oil pipeline construction keeps getting quashed.



Interesting view of Canada’s continually increasing consumption of Saudi oil (0.11Million barrels/day), second only to US imports (0.38Mbbl/day).  Yes, unsurprisingly, (lack of) pipelines figure prominently in the inability to optimize value of Canadian (Albertan) oil to support Canada’s economy.  The Saudi oil cost $3.5B to buy in 2018, and since 2014 has steadily risen. Without tidewater capacity, we will no doubt continue to fill Saudi coffers with $CAD...no matter the damage (and likely increase in cost) due to the Houthi attacks on KSA’s oil refining facilities. 

Regards
G2G


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Sep 2019)

Now that the US is self sufficient in oil  higher oil prices for our exports is a good thing. 

The Saudi oil facilities that were struck is about 500 miles from Yemen. It is doubted that the Houthi's drones are short range. 

https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/15/middleeast/saudi-oil-attack-lister-analysis-intl/index.html


----------

